# pigeon kill with a gamekeeper catapult



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i found this video on youtube, it wasnt me that shot it but it was one of my catapults, the shot went straight through the pigeon, john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Its a good looking bird!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

that just prooves the power of the GAMEKEEPER! haha


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Buen disparo John , te he visto tirar con tus hodas en youtube y te considero uno de los mejores tiradores que he visto nunca , se que os habeis tomado en serio la fabricacion de hondas y espero comprarte algunas muy pronto , hoy me meti en ebay y me gusto mucho el kit que vendes, creo que tiene buen precio.
Un saludo desde Spain.

translate
Nice shot John, I saw you pull your Hodas on youtube and I think one of the best shooters I've ever seen, is that you have taken seriously the manufacture of slings and hopefully buy some very soon, today I got into ebay and I really liked the kit you sell, I think a good price.


----------

